# 600w hps vs T5's..



## cmd420 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have two side by side runs..

one run using a pair of 600w MH and the other run using a 4 foot 8 bulb 

T5 floro "bank"..

is it my imagination or are both lighting setups comparable? 

Both groups of plants seem to be responding the same.. 

I would love to switch to floros for veg..


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2011)

I used to veg under a 600w hps but bought a 4 foot HO T5 setup and it blows away the HPS...way tighter node growth and overall healthier looking plants...the negative is growth seems slower might be from the fact that they don't stretch under the T5 so they seem like they are growing slower...and the other negative is light penetration. But as long as you are not trying to veg under them for months that shld not be a problem...my T5 gets them to sex showing time and that is all I need it for.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2011)

:confused2: HPS in thread title and MH in the first post

Proves a Stoner was here


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2011)

I love my T5s and will never go back to MH for vegging.  I think I get as good veggy growth from 216W of T5 than (or is it then?) I got from my 400W MH.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 1, 2011)

it's too early to tell yet with this crop, but....

what I *don't* hear is anyone saying that floros can't cut it..

I will continue with my "test".. I reckon I'll have definitive results in 2 weeks or so..

dang, I gotta throw up some pics of the new setups..

thx fam


----------



## gchristo (Feb 1, 2011)

cmd420,
What are you planning to use to bloom these?  Are you continuing with the test?  
T-5's w/ flower bulbs vs the 600 MH's switched to HSP?
I use T-5's for my veg, and think they rock.   
Cheers.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 1, 2011)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> it's too early to tell yet with this crop, but....
> 
> what I *don't* hear is anyone saying that floros can't cut it..
> 
> ...


 

i think many believe in floro for vegging, ask them about floro for  flowering and you will probably get the response you expected.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 3, 2011)

There is something no one has pointed out so far here.
The 8 bulb T5's will be using around 432W of electricity, the twin 600W MH will be using 1200W, almost 3 times the power usage! I don't know how expensive electricity is in the USA but here in the UK that would be massively significant.
I am not sure of the MH lumen output (I think it is around 60,000 but dont quote me on that) but the T5's will be around 36,000 so $ per lumen is significant also.
Peace
Woody


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2011)

The MH lights have about the same lumen per watt output as a T5.  As I mentioned above, I believe that 216W of T5s equals or exceeds the growth I get from 400W of MH light.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2011)

T5s are the bomb for Vegging. Cant beatem.


----------

